# TDI, Delta or Other? Which Therapy Program?



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

I too am interested in this topic...I've read about a few, including Love on a Leash. I am taking Bear thru basic ob class now & then our instructor is also certified to teach the canine good citizen award program & test for it. After that, and when he crosses 1 yr, I plan to continue into a therapy certificate with him.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My advice is to check to see which program the school system uses. For example, in Palm Beach County, in Florida, there is a contract between Therapy Dogs Incorporated and Palm Beach County Schools. Anyone whose dog is certified through TDInc. can participate in the reading program, etc. They do have to go through a "background check" that is part of the school system volunteer program--but that is for any volunteer, not just therapy dogs.

In Broward County, the reading program is handled by the Humane Society of Broward County's therapy dog program--it is separate from all other therapy dog programs so it doesn't matter if your dog is Delta certified--or certified from any group--your dog must go through the Humane Society program. Some dogs can't participate because of the requirements is mandatory spay/neuter. The other therapy programs don't require it (Delta--TDI--TDInc.)

Hope this gives you some guidance. My golden is certified through Therapy Dogs International, usually abbreviated as TDI. The two hospitals that are close to me have turned us down. One has a contract with TDInc. and will not sign a contract with a second therapy dog organization. The other hospital will not allow therapy dogs period. There is an assisted living center about 30 minutes from me with a contract with TDI that I most likely will start visiting next month instead.

It's important that the facility have a contract with the therapy organization for insurance purposes. You want to make sure you meet and follow the terms of the insurance policy so you have insurance during your visits. Hope this helps.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The insurance is carried on the dog when registered with Delta Society as a Pet Partner. I basically could go into any hospital, conv home etc with the Delta Society insurance coverage. 

I think it would also depend on what clubs and certifications are available in your area. The club I belonged to also had the ability to use a large mall on a weekday night to aid in keeping the dogs trained and used to all kinds of things.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson and I are registered with Delta. I went with Delta because first of all, we have a great Delta affiliate program locally. Another important thing to me was that the Delta test covers a LOT more than the TDI and some of the others. Most therapy dog tests have about 10 different things they test (To my understanding, the TDI test is pretty much the CGC test plus one extra thing - people in wheelchairs, I think...), while Delta is more like 20 different situations you need to pass. They cover crowded group petting, people yelling angrily and loudly, people bumping the dog, clumsy petting, people acting disoriented with slurred speach, etc. 

Some hospitals only accept Delta dogs because they know the program is very strict with their testing and it really covers a lot of sticky situations you may encounter at hospitals. Our evaluators were very strict and they paid A LOT of attention to the handlers' behaviors as well as the dogs. The test really tries hard to mimic a real visit at a hospital. 

Delta also has two grades you can pass at - "Predictable" is when you can only visit certain, predictable environments. You get this grade when the dog/handler team did not do as well on certain items (dog looking a little stressed at the angry patients part, for example, instead being totally calm). And then the higher grade is the "Complex" level, which allows the team to visit all environments, including difficult, high distraction facilities. This is when the dog and the handler have proven that they can remain in control in high stress situations. 

Like the above poster said, your local facilities may have a contract/on-going relationship with a certain therapy dog program, so maybe call a few local hospitals, schools, libraries, etc. to find out? It's helpful to join a local therapy group. We're with "Paws 4 Healing," a Delta affiliate, which means we adhere to all Delta rules, follow the Delta evalution process, and are registered with and insured by Delta. But we have the support of the local chapters - we visit together in groups, share ideas, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

From what I understand, Delta does have the most extensive testing out of any of the programs that involved pet therapy dog work. So, to kind of recap for the OP, if you seek out a program because of its extensive testing, that's excellent. But if Therapy Dogs Incorporated is the most popular program in your area because it has an active chapter and has contracts with many schools, hospitals, facilities (that is the one you mentioned in your post, and I assume that is the reason?) then you're better off going with TDInc. You can go through Delta (for example) but then your next step, after becoming certified, would be to get the organization to sign a contract with Delta--I find it's a lot of work. I find it's just easier to deal with a group that already has a contract in place. But you may want some new worlds to conquer. If that's the case, then you could approach other places to sign on with a new (or different) therapy group. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I think rappwizard's advice makes a lot of sense. I was just trying to describe Delta and its evaluation in detail because that's the one I have experience with and why *I* chose it. But my suggestion to you was also the same thing as rappwizard's - that you contact your local hospitals, libraries, and wherever you'd like to do your visits at to find out which program is most active in your area. And then go with that program. 

And if they have local affiliate groups, definitely join. I can't tell you how much help I get from other, more experienced teams in our Paws 4 Healing group. One of our evaluators has now become a good friend to me, and she's helped me with everything - not just how to handle/train Gibby for certain things, but how to go about getting enrolled as a volunteer for a certain hospital and even on how to fill out certain paperwork. (a lot of hospitals have their own orientation programs and lots of paperwork before you can start working with them). 
Also, the group organizes with local nursing homes and READ programs at the library and community center and makes it easy for newbies like me to just join in and start. I haven't had to worry about contacting facilities beforehand because the relationship is already set up by the group. I hope you find a great group to help you guys!


----------

